
Do people support nudges as a method to change their own behavior? - headalgorithm
https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/behavioural-public-policy/article/better-off-as-judged-by-themselves-do-people-support-nudges-as-a-method-to-change-their-own-behavior/03989e480cd83740309459bd0f5b6345
======
condesising
In my professional experience it has been the quiet, aside comments of
sincerity that have helped me the most with improving my behavior.

